# Klaue des glühenden Zorns



## Tronsha (20. April 2008)

Die *Klaue des glühenden Zorns* aus MH und auch die Offhand dazu sind nicht im Planer zu finden.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

hmm stimmt da muss das wohl noch geaddet werden^^


----------

